# How long ?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, my male splashed fox is settled in nicely with his 2 lady friends 

Any idea how long it takes for them to breed ? Ive left them in peace and havent seen them mating but to be honest im not constantly watching them and i want to get a rough idea of how long it will be until either of the females has a litter due.

Also silly question but has it been known for a male to only mate with one or will he not be able to help himself and definitley mate with both of them ?

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ive found it depends on the mice to be honist, one of my girls allways gave birth bang on 21days after being put with a male, then i had one who took 3 months with a male to get pregnant. They are ment to come into heat every 3 days (if i rember right that is) i just leave them in with the buck unitll the start showing.


----------

